# Ocean free absolute algae remover



## hnabhi (Jan 6, 2012)

Has any one tried the below product from Ocean Free 
OCEAN FREE ABSOLUTE ALGAE REMOVER 

My LFS is suggesting me to use this to get rid of my brown hair alagae(rhizoclonium) issue. 

is it safe to use, will it harm my fishes?

Please comment


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

if u have shrimp or snails it will. algae is easily managed by good plant health

also my shrimp will pick it clean if u have enough. 

take a toothbrush and twirl it through the algae and remove as much manually as possible. then do multiple water changes throughout the week to balance tank chemistry and remove algae spores.

again as in other posts good plant growth and health will prevent algae growth


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Google it and you see that it is supposed to remove phosphates and nitrates, which we dose as plant food, and it drops the pH, which can easily be done with CO2 or peat. For a pond or lake, this stuff may be good to use, but not for a planted aquarium.


----------

